# un buen medicamento



## Hiro Sasaki

Si un medicamento era muy bueno para curar una enfermidad,

se puede decir ; "El medicamento era muy eficiente " ?


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Owttye

La respuesta es....No.

La frase correcta es: "El medicamento era muy efectivo".

Eficiente y Efectivo tienen significados diferentes.

Cualquier otra duda, tan solo dime.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias Owttye


No podia sacar de mi cerebro la palabra " efectivo". 


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Son correctas las frases siguientes ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki

"El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada 
por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas
en Doshô-machi tuvo bendicho por los dioses del Templo, un medicamento
hecho del hueso de la cabeza de tigre y los distribuyó gratuitamente a 
mucha gente.

El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre
pintado como sus amuletos.


----------



## Owttye

El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada 
por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas en Doshô-machi tuvo*bendicho* _*(¿tú qué quieres decir?)*_ por los dioses del Templo, un medicamento
hecho del hueso de la cabeza de tigre y los distribuyó gratuitamente a 
mucha gente.

El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre
pintado como sus amuletos.


----------



## Owttye

Hiro, ya es muy tarde, son las 12 de la noche.
Mañana seguimos, con mucho gusto te responderé todas las preguntas de gramatica de español. 
Hasta mañana.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Owttye 

"
 
La gente rezó a los dios para que se den bendición a los medicamentos y para que sean efectivos.
 
Hasta mañana,
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Son correctas las frases siguientes ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> "El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas en Doshô-machi *ob*tuvo *la* bendic*ión* *de* los dioses del Templo *para *un medicamento hecho del hueso de la cabeza de *un* tigre y los distribuyó gratuitamente a mucha gente.
> El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre pintado como sus amuletos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias Rayines,

Pero, porque UN tigre ? No se sabe cuantos tigres.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

"... hecho del hueso de la cabeza de un tigre" -> "... hecho de cráneo de tigre".


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias Rayines,
> 
> Pero, porque UN tigre ? No se sabe cuantos tigres.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Sí, Hiro, ya sabía que me ibas a preguntar eso . Por ahora déjame contestarte que aunque se refiera a los tigres en general, solemos decirlo así: "hecho del hueso de la cabeza de un tigre" (se usa genéricamente), o bien, otra forma de decirlo podría ser: "Hecho de un hueso de cabeza de tigre". Es decir, necesitamos el artículo, no me preguntes por qué .
(Bueno, mira lo que te puso Jellby, también).


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> Sí, Hiro, ya sabía que me ibas a preguntar eso . Por ahora déjame contestarte que aunque se refiera a los tigres en general, solemos decirlo así: "hecho del hueso de la cabeza de un tigre" (se usa genéricamente), o bien, otra forma de decirlo podría ser: "Hecho de un hueso de cabeza de tigre".



Pero eso es más bien para cosas que realmente estén hechas de un hueso, como un cenicero o algo así. Si se trata de medicamentos lo más normal es usar incontables, creo yo, y entonces yo además recomendaría usar "hecho con" en lugar de "hecho de".


----------



## Viyich

*"La gente rezó a los dios para que se den bendición a los medicamentos y para que sean efectivos".*

Lo correcto sería: "La gente rezó a los dio*ses* para que *bendijeran los* medicamentos y para que *fueran* efectivos"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias Jellby y  Rayines,

He pensado unos 30 segundos lo que vosotros escribeis.Pues, yo se que se trata de usa cosa que no sirve nada pensar dos horas   Creo que 
yo lo he comprendido pero es posible que vuelva a incurrir en el mismo
error.   Tened paciencia conmigo. 

Pero, "  hecho de cráneo de tigre" , porque no tiene ningun articulo ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

> " hecho *con* cráneo de tigre" , porque no tiene ningun articulo ?


Así lo aceptaría un poco más, Hiro. Creo que Jellby puso cráneo, porque cabeza es todo, en cambio "cráneo" es el que está compuesto de los huesos . No creas que elegiste una oración fácil .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> cambio "cráneo" es el que está compuesto de los huesos . No creas que elegiste una oración fácil .


Gracias, eso va a ser un consuelo para mi  

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Owttye

*Buenos dias, Hiro !    *
*El siguiente párrafo tiene las correcciones hechas por mi. Espero te sirvan.*





Hiro Sasaki said:


> Son correctas las frases siguientes ?
> saludos
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> "El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada
> por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas
> en Doshô-machi    tuvo bendicho por los dioses del Templo, tuvo la bendicion de los dioses del Templo un medicamento gracias a un medicamento
> hecho del hueso de la cabeza de tigre elaborado con cráneo de tigre,        y los distribuyó gratuitamente a mucha gente.
> 
> El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre
> pintado como sus amuletos.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

¿No estaremos estrictamente hablando de una calavera de tigre?
*cráneo**.*(Del b. lat. _cranĭum,_ y este del gr. κρανίον).*1.* m._ Anat._ Caja ósea en que está contenido el encéfalo

*calavera**.*(Del lat. _calvarĭa_, cráneo).*1.* f. Conjunto de los huesos de la cabeza mientras permanecen unidos, pero despojados de la carne y de la piel.

Ahora que si para guardarlos en un cajón de farmacia, tuvieran que desunir los huesos, ya no es cráneo, porque ya no contiene encéfalo alguno, ni calavera, porque ya está desarmada. ¿Entonces serían simplemente huesos de cabeza de tigre?

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Owttye y Pejeman.

“Calavera” será más apropiada. El tigre no habitaba Japón. Se importaba por intermedio de los holandeses desde China. Parece que se usaba el material óseo. No se especifica “encéfano”. El encéfano del mono se 
usa como materia medicinal también. Abundan monos en Japón. Demasiado ahora, bajan a los poblados y causan mucho daño comiendo los frutos del bosque. y hacienda todo tipo de travesuras.  Los tigres bengales en India están en peligro de extinción. Los chinos todavia aprecian el hueso de la cabeza de tigre.
 
Puede ser el hueso en polvo o pedazos óseos.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

He corregido las frases.

Muchas gracias.

Hiro Sasaki 

"El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada 
por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas
en Doshô-machi rezó a los dioses del Templo para que bendijeran los
medicamentos elaborados con calavera de tigre y para que fuera efectivo
y los distribuyó gratuitamente a mucha gente.

El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre
pintado como sus amuletos."


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> He corregido las frases.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> "El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas en Doshô-machi rezó a los dioses del Templo para que bendijeran los medicamentos elaborados con *cráneo* de tigre y para que fuera*n* efectivo*s* y los distribuyó gratuitamente a mucha gente.
> El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre
> pintado como sus amuletos."


----------



## indigoio

Abundan monos en Japón. Actualmente/Con frecuencia bajan a los poblados y causan mucho daño comiendo los frutos del bosque y haciendo todo tipo de travesuras. Los tigres bengales/de bengala (así los conocemos por acá  ) en India están en peligro de extinción. Los chinos todavía aprecian el hueso de la cabeza de tigre.

Hola Hiro, unas sencillas observaciones. Algunas son sólo propuestas, no es que esté mal tu texto.

Índigo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Una corrección más. La gente escribe sus votos en una tableta y la deja colgada en el recinto del templo  pero se lleva con el amuleto.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki 
 

"El medicamento era muy efectivo y el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre pintado como sus tabletas de votos para sus devotos y mascotas de tigre
como sus amuletos. "


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿No estaremos estrictamente hablando de una calavera de tigre?
> *cráneo**.*(Del b. lat. _cranĭum,_ y este del gr. κρανίον).*1.* m._ Anat._ Caja ósea en que está contenido el encéfalo
> 
> *calavera**.*(Del lat. _calvarĭa_, cráneo).*1.* f. Conjunto de los huesos de la cabeza mientras permanecen unidos, pero despojados de la carne y de la piel.
> 
> Ahora que si para guardarlos en un cajón de farmacia, tuvieran que desunir los huesos, ya no es cráneo, porque ya no contiene encéfalo alguno, ni calavera, porque ya está desarmada. ¿Entonces serían simplemente huesos de cabeza de tigre?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pejeman,
 
Creo que tú tienes toda razón. Finalmente, opto por “ huesos de cabeza de Tigre”. Así, sera más razonable.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

indigoio said:


> Abundan monos en Japón. Actualmente/Con frecuencia bajan a los poblados y causan mucho daño comiendo los frutos del bosque y haciendo todo tipo de travesuras. Los tigres bengales/de bengala (así los conocemos por acá ) en India están en peligro de extinción. Los chinos todavía aprecian el hueso de la cabeza de tigre.
> 
> Hola Hiro, unas sencillas observaciones. Algunas son sólo propuestas, no es que esté mal tu texto.
> 
> Índigo


 
Ah, si ?  Vi una vez un tigre de Bengala disecado. Es terrible. Me parecia
mucho mas grande que un toro !   Creeme ! Un jaguar de Mexico
es como un gato ! . Habitan todavia en Mexico ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## pejeman

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Ah, si ? Vi una vez un tigre de Bengala disecado. Es terrible. Me parecia
> mucho mas grande que un toro !  Creeme ! Un jaguar de Mexico
> es como un gato ! . Habitan todavia en Mexico ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hola Hiro:

Un día en Tehuacán, Puebla, desde donde escribo ahora, quedó junto a mí un tigre de Bengala, en su jaula rodante y fue verdaderamente espeluznante, ver junto a mí tan enorme fiera. Y he escuchado que los tigres siberianos son todavía mayores.

Y sí, en México, si bien cada vez menos, aún tenemos jaguares, a los cuales los antiguos mexicanos consideraban dioses.

Saludos.


----------



## Owttye

*Hola Hiro.*
*He aqui el párrafo con cambios que espero sea de tu agrado.*
**


El tigre es el protector del Templo. En 1822, cuando Osaka fue azotada por una epidemia de cólera, el Colegio de los Comerciantes de Medicinas en Doshô-machi rezó a los dioses del Templo para que les bendijera el medicamento hecho a base de cráneo de tigre. Con dicha bendición, el Colegio pretendía hacer más efectivo el medicamento el cual fue distribuido gratuitamente a mucha gente.

Fue tanto el éxito de este medicamneto, que el Templo empleó tabletas con el tigre pintado como sus tabletas de votos para sus devotos. Y adicionalmente, mascotas de tigre como sus amuletos.


----------



## Jellby

El cráneo es sólo el hueso, no el encéfalo que está en el interior. Si se trata de "medicamentos", lo más probable es que sean de hueso pulverizado, con lo que "calavera" pierde su sentido, ¿no? Yo sigo apostando por "cráneo" o, en el caso de que también incluyan vértebras, dientes o la mandíbula inferior, "huesos de cabeza", pero yo prefiriría "cráneo" aunque no fuera del todo exacto.


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> El cráneo es sólo el hueso, no el encéfalo que está en el interior. Si se trata de "medicamentos", lo más probable es que sean de hueso pulverizado, con lo que "calavera" pierde su sentido, ¿no? Yo sigo apostando por "cráneo" o, en el caso de que también incluyan vértebras, dientes o la mandíbula inferior, "huesos de cabeza", pero yo prefiriría "cráneo" aunque no fuera del todo exacto.


 
Hola:

Es que de acuerdo con el diccionario de la Madre Academia, el cráneo sólo es cráneo en tanto que contenga al encéfalo. Y éste lo es en tanto que se halle dentro de la cavidad interna del cráneo. Una vez separados ya no son ni cráneo ni encéfalo. Èste último, si acaso, será materia prima para un delicioso taco de sesos, mejor con una buena salsa picante verde.

Y el cráneo es degradado a simple calavera, en tanto ésta no sea desarmada, en cuyo caso, queda un conjunto de huesos.

Ahora que según la teoría de los conjuntos, calavera y huesos sueltos de la calavera que fue, sí serían conjuntos iguales.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Es que de acuerdo con el diccionario de la Madre Academia, el cráneo sólo es cráneo en tanto que contenga al encéfalo.



No creo que la definición deba interpretarse de esa manera.


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> No creo que la definición deba interpretarse de esa manera.


 
Haciendo uso de la libertad de creencias, yo creo que sí.

*cráneo**.*(Del b. lat. _cranĭum,_ y este del gr. κρανίον).*1.* m._ Anat._ Caja ósea en que está contenido el encéfalo.

*encéfalo**.*(Del gr. ἐγκέφαλον).*1.* m._ Anat._ Conjunto de órganos que forman parte del sistema nervioso de los vertebrados y están contenidos en la cavidad interna del cráneo.


----------



## Jellby

entonces con meter cualquier conjunto de órganos del sistema nervioso de vertebrados en una cavidad ósea, ya tenemos hueso y craneo


----------



## ordequin

Hola Hiro:

¡Qué satisfacción verte! Cuánto tiempo ha...
Pejeman, por una vez, no me pareció acertada tu aportación. Creo que "la calavera" puede confundir a Hiro.
Además de que no creo ni siquiera suene bien, le da un aire rarísimo. *No utilizamos *este término más que para referirnos a personas, no a animales; y es indiferente que los huesos estén unidos, separados, descoyuntados, triturados en un molino, alberguen el encéfalo, o haga tiempo dejaran de cumplir esa misión... No se emplea así.
Los diccionarios nos remiten a veces a acepciones extrañas que la mayoría de la gente ni conoce, ni utiliza, ni comprendería aún dentro de un contexto. Pienso que lo ideal para Hiro es que se le entienda, y que su mensaje resulte natural.
*Calavera de tigre, ¡no!*
Cráneo de tigre, o cabeza de tigre.
[Sin fanatismos...pero con convicción]


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

...con calavera de tigre a fin de que fueran efectivos...
...y el Templo empleó como amuletos tabletas con la imagen del tigre.


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> entonces con meter cualquier conjunto de órganos del sistema nervioso de vertebrados en una cavidad ósea, ya tenemos hueso y craneo


 
Hueso sí, porque por algo dices que es ósea y resspecto a lo otro, parece que eso es lo que llevó a cabo la Madre Naturaleza.


----------



## pejeman

ordequin said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> ¡Qué satisfacción verte! Cuánto tiempo ha...
> Pejeman, por una vez, no me pareció acertada tu aportación. Creo que "la calavera" puede confundir a Hiro.
> Además de que no creo ni siquiera suene bien, le da un aire rarísimo. *No utilizamos *este término más que para referirnos a personas, no a animales; y es indiferente que los huesos estén unidos, separados, descoyuntados, triturados en un molino, alberguen el encéfalo, o haga tiempo dejaran de cumplir esa misión... No se emplea así.
> Los diccionarios nos remiten a veces a acepciones extrañas que la mayoría de la gente ni conoce, ni utiliza, ni comprendería aún dentro de un contexto. Pienso que lo ideal para Hiro es que se le entienda, y que su mensaje resulte natural.
> *Calavera de tigre, ¡no!*
> Cráneo de tigre, o cabeza de tigre.
> [Sin fanatismos...pero con convicción]


 
Te juro por la Santa Inquisición que no soy fanático, ni del beisbol, y eso que lo jugué desde que era un plebe.

Por otra parte ya Hiro parece estar en paz y a salvo de mis calaveradas, según este teletipo o telegrama que mandó hace un buen rato.

Saludos y buen fin de semana.

"Originally Posted by *pejeman* 

 
Hola:

¿No estaremos estrictamente hablando de una calavera de tigre?
*cráneo**.*(Del b. lat. _cranĭum,_ y este del gr. κρανίον).*1.* m._ Anat._ Caja ósea en que está contenido el encéfalo

*calavera**.*(Del lat. _calvarĭa_, cráneo).*1.* f. Conjunto de los huesos de la cabeza mientras permanecen unidos, pero despojados de la carne y de la piel.

Ahora que si para guardarlos en un cajón de farmacia, tuvieran que desunir los huesos, ya no es cráneo, porque ya no contiene encéfalo alguno, ni calavera, porque ya está desarmada. ¿Entonces serían simplemente huesos de cabeza de tigre?

Saludos.
Pejeman,

Creo que tú tienes toda razón. Finalmente, opto por “ huesos de cabeza de Tigre”. Así, sera más razonable.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki"


----------



## ordequin

Bueno, me quedo mucha más tranquila...
Y también me reconforta pertenezcas a este tipo de asociaciones culturales, caracterizadas por su afán aperturista, así como por la promoción, y divulgación de los nuevos saberes...



> Te juro por la Santa Inquisición...


 
[Te ruego me hagas saber si todavía aceptan nuevos miembros, ; estoy interesada...]

*Definitivamente "huesos de cabeza de tigre" parece lo mejor. *


----------

